# My bala shark as got a white film over his eye and down 1 side????



## traceytopley300870 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, if anyone can help me I would be really grateful. Ive had my 50 gallon tank for nearly 3 years now and my fish have been really healthy until now. Ive got 2 bala sharks and 1 of them as got a whiteish film over 1 eye and down 1 side of his body???? He still bombs round the tank and is eating ok.All the over fish look fine. Not quite sure what it is and whatever it is how do I treat it. Thanks in advance, Trace x


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds like a fungus to me. could you get a picture? it would really help. What are your water parameters? other tankmates?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

First thought is that it could be a problem with water quality. Do a 50% water change and test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates if possible. Could have scratched himself on something, check for anything with sharp edges in the tank.


----------

